# Birdy helping me tidy up my bureau



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*My Birdy, doing what he does best...





He absolutely LOVES trash and litter of all kinds, especially cellophane wrappers, plastic bags, and many other throw away items; as he tosses them on the floor, he keeps announcing "Look what I do", and when they cover the ground, he flies down, and whistles and sings to them, as he makes his way through the pile. It's pretty funny!  :laughing: :yo:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ollie, I was wondering if he was going to leave _anything_ on your dresser! :laughing:

That's a cute video. I didn't know you had a cockatiel!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

That is so cute! I may have to hire him to clean my house. His methods are a bit unconventional though  Who's going to pick up the floor?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh My!!! Your birdy sure knows how to clean the side board cupboard. I think he likes to make a lot of work for you to clean it up. He is so funny he made me laugh. Indi throws his toy on the floor and i have to pick it up he thinks it is a game he still does it he did it today ill have to get a video of him doing it. But Indi doesn't throw the things on the floor like birdy does. Oh what a good bird you have helping you clean your room. Thank you for making me smile.


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

:laughing:

Too cute! That was great.

I also love that mug on your dresser with the budgie photo. Where did you have that done?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Birdy certainly is a very industrious little fellow!
You can just see his determination in getting that bureau top cleaned off. :laughing2:

Does he really say "Look what I do!"! 
I couldn't hear him over the music but that is too funny. 

Thanks for brightening up the day, Ollie*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thank you all for watching and commenting! Birdy certainly is a character, and it's fun to share his antics with you. Naturally I am the One who picks up the litter on the floor, but as he is so happy when he's busy, I really don't mind. If he's Not "tidying up, he won't leave me alone for a minute, so I encourage his work ethic! 
Deb - "Industrious" is a kind way to label him - I usually revert to "dogged and relentless", and   :laughing:

Here is a recording I made of him saying "Look what I do" (hope it works...)
https://clyp.it/l5bm0cvu

Tiffanie - I got those mugs made at Zazzle - they are pricey at $20, but very special!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ollie, that is hilarious! What a precious fellow  

The video is absolutely adorable, he is very diligent in his efforts to pick up litter


----------



## Biggles (Dec 11, 2010)

What a hoot don't ya just love 'em!!:lol::wave::yo:


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh my word! And I thought my cockatiels were 'helpful' when it came to cleaning, LOL! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Darn it! I can't access the video  Oh well...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


HappiBudgie said:



Darn it! I can't access the video  Oh well...

Click to expand...

So sorry -

Perhaps you might be able to view this on YouTube:
[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgukve99hK4&feature=youtu.be"]Birdie Tidies Up - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Ah yes, now I can see it! That's just too funny :laughing2: Thanks for sharing :lol:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


HappiBudgie said:



Ah yes, now I can see it! That's just too funny :laughing2: Thanks for sharing :lol:

Click to expand...

Ha Ha! So glad you could see it! :cinnamon:*


----------

